# Gas Octane



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

I just got a 2003 SE. Can anyone tell me what I can expect if I try regular gas instead of premium. Would it just be performance loss? Or something more severe?
Thanks.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The ECU will "de-tune" the car, and yes, you'll get a little less power. You may also get poor gas mileage.


----------

